# Check this out



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

SNAKE!

http://twstackle.com/report.php?startdate=1351738072&reportid=1123


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

I know I'm in the minority here, but hopefully he put that beauty back into the wild. Again, in the minority here, but I've always had a soft spot for venomous snakes. Seems like everyone is out to wipe them out. Nice snake!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

In the mountains they live, populated areas ...............


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Notice even the report had to make a negative comment about the snake... Guess that pretty much typifies peoples' attitudes towards "non-cute" wildlife. Seems some people have a vision of utopia that only includes furry critters with big hypnotic eyes. 

I think it's a pretty awesome critter. Glad he got a pic of it.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

AJ35 said:


> I know I'm in the minority here, but hopefully he put that beauty back into the wild. Again, in the minority here, but I've always had a soft spot for venomous snakes. Seems like everyone is out to wipe them out. Nice snake!


Let's hope you are not in the minority. It is, in it's own way, a regal creature-not to be fooled with for sure but it belongs as much as the "cute" critters do.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

A really neat animal until it bites you on Portsmouth Island or Cape Lookout. Than whatcha gonna do?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Plenty of Em Around*

I've seen one (Canebrake) in Rich Inlet SE NC. Swimming right along, happy as a snake........Bill

:fishing:


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Snakes are wonderful creatures; they eat birds!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Long as they dont eat Sea Turtles!!!!!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

roostertail said:


> A really neat animal until it bites you on Portsmouth Island or Cape Lookout. Than whatcha gonna do?


Umm... Antivenin treatment?

People with irrational fears should insulate themselves completely from nature.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Looked full of plovers.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

If you catch it......EAT IT


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Umm... Antivenin treatment?
> 
> People with irrational fears should insulate themselves completely from nature.


I think his point was that those places are so remote there wouldn't be time for treatment.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah thats what I meant. You probably wouldnt think it was a neat animal if you were sitting there waiting for the chopper after being bit. But yeah they are fascinating reptiles if im a safe distance away. Sorry Im not a snake charmer like the man in the pic.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

AJ35 said:


> Again, in the minority here, but I've always had a soft spot for venomous snakes.


I do to. It called my ankle!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Pretty common in the woods around Pender County, used to come across them all the time over near Atkinson on a piece of property my buds were leasing. Not nearly as dangerous as a cottonmouth or copperhead who give absolutely no warning as to the fact they are around. Yes, highly venomous, but normally give fair warning unless very, very cold. Came across a few Eastern's also, would never do harm to any snake, even after being struck at, bad karma IMO. That's what snakeboots are for, remember you are in there territory. Beautiful reptiles, caught a pygmy rattlesnake a few years ago while on the nursery, with intentions of taking it by the zoo, but at the last minute couldn't remove it from the wild. 2007 a farmer in the Rocky Point area had an Eastern that went 8+ ft. and over 90 lbs. had it on the web for a while, I've been looking for pics to no avail, but that snake was a specimen that could have easily been pushing 40 yrs old, sure do wish I could find that one again.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

I think that snake was mis-identified; it is an Audubon Petting snake, (birdwatcheris biteus), and is known to be attracted to LL Bean apparel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

EABiker said:


> I think that snake was mis-identified; it is an Audubon Petting snake, (birdwatcheris biteus), and is known to be attracted to LL Bean apparel.


That's good.


----------

